
Rsync mishandles archaic checksums in v3.1.3-dev (before 24-Oct-2017) - based2
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2017-15994
======
dsacco
Mod suggestion - make an addition in the title to indicate that this
vulnerability is from October.

I run a public OSS mirror website and had a moment of panic before I read the
details :)

Also - this specifically impacts 3.1.3-dev.

